# Help my two year old is kicking all night and driving us bats**t!



## medmom7 (Nov 5, 2008)

Working mom to darling 2 1/2 year old daughter here. Co-sleeping has worked really well for us, in general. Both my daughter and husband are light sleepers and overall everyone loses a bit of sleep trying to share the space but the closeness and security we get make up for it, until recently that is.
Ever since she has been a bit older my DD goes to sleep in her own bed then she will get up around 10 or 11 and come in our room and get in bed with us.
Lately she is doing this thing where she will fuss and thrash around, kicking both of us and generally causing problems. What is going on?!!! Is she having nightmares? Just uncomfortable?
To make matters worse, I am gone some nights on call. Well, she now seems to have the impression that the bed is her and daddy's bed and mom doesn't necessarily belong there. Is she developing some sort of Electra complex?
We are all having trouble sleeping now. Here I am, up at 3 am on our vacation because she has been kicking my ribs and finally I just gave up and got out of bed. How can we work through this? Suggestions please. Thanks!


----------

